# What is the longest cycle you ran?



## Tman (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey fellas,

     Just want to know whats the longest you ran a cycle & wat compound or compounds?


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 24, 2014)

When I was cycling probably about 16 weeks of test Cyp and NPP

Now I BnC, so I'll  blast for 20+


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm at 18 weeks now. Just a bunch of fake, bunk ass gear. Winstrol was an addition that was legit tho. Only 3 weeks on that


----------



## stonetag (Apr 24, 2014)

16 weeks-whey protein and Cialis...jk
test based cycle always.


----------



## snake (Apr 24, 2014)

Test Cyp. 200mg 2x per week for 16 weeks.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 24, 2014)

Test e 500mgs with 100 mgs tren a and mat p eod 25 weeks is my current recomp and will be longest blast so far


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 24, 2014)

20 weeks test E / Deca 750/500


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 24, 2014)

I stayed on just rotating compounds for about 4-5 years. I took a month-6 weeks off here and there at the time.

I'm a lot more cautious now then in my younger days. And about 25 lbs lighter and 10% more BF....On second thought, I think I need to go back to my old ways.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 24, 2014)

11 weeks. The cycle that im on now is going to be 16 weeks.


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 24, 2014)

18 weeker.


----------



## shenky (Apr 24, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> 20 weeks test E / Deca 750/500



how well did you recover?


----------



## Tman (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm in my 36week so far .. But damn I feel Gud..sus 750 wk & deca 600 currently off deca..been off for 3wks deca


----------



## pee.you.em.pee (Apr 25, 2014)

My whole senior year of high school....like a dumb f*ck. Never heard of pct or cycle support at that time.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 25, 2014)

Who knows

What's a cycle anyway?


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 25, 2014)

16-17 weeks.  Test prop/tren Ace


----------



## Jada (Apr 25, 2014)

18 weeks! Test 18weeks deca 14weeks


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 25, 2014)

Wait im supposed to stop?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 25, 2014)

I ran a 52 weeker.....then tried to PCT for 2 days...then decided blast and cruise was the way.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 25, 2014)

PCT is for quitters


----------



## TylerDurdn (Apr 25, 2014)

joliver said:


> I ran a 52 weeker.....then tried to PCT for 2 days...then decided blast and cruise was the way.



Same happened with me. I just love it to damn much!


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 25, 2014)

shenky said:


> how well did you recover?


A little shaky at first but I dropped to a cruise for about 5 weeks after the cycle cause I wanted a little more time off the deca, then I went to pct. But I was blasting hcg the while time si I went back to normal pretty quick.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 25, 2014)

From 1979 to 2000. Lol


----------



## will (Apr 26, 2014)

Never coming off again


----------



## speech (Apr 27, 2014)

24 weeks split esters at 12


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 29, 2014)

Blast and cruise baby.


----------

